# Can I keep chickens with cockatiels and a budgie?



## Grunter023 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just wondering if 2 laying chickens could be kept in an aviary with 5 cockatiels and 1 budgie? The aviary is about 3m by 2m. Or is it impossible?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nothings impossible but i would never do it myself. Chickens carry so many parasites because of their feeding habits. They can also get aggressive towards other birds, especially when going broody, they have zero tolerance of anything in their immediate vicinity.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 25, 2009)

Grunter023 said:


> Just wondering if 2 laying chickens could be kept in an aviary with 5 cockatiels and 1 budgie? The aviary is about 3m by 2m. Or is it impossible?


 
Anythings possible......go for it.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 25, 2009)

only problem is the birds will be crapping on the chickens, my sister has a rabbit in with the birds we have and they crapped in its eye and now its blind in one eye :lol:


----------



## Grunter023 (Oct 25, 2009)

never thought of the birds crapping on the chickens...silly me..should have put a bit more thought into it..I wanted the kids to have a few chickens..the aviary is twice as big as what i said in my post but divided in 2,on one side it houses the 6 birds and on the other side it will house my 3 eastern water dragons when they get a bit bigger. Just thought I might be able to get away with putting the chickens in with the birds (I don't like the birds I would rather have lizards in there but the missus likes them).


----------

